# Word 2007 won't let me highlight!



## Korswedie (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello all, 

I really hope you guys can help! I am a regular user of Word 2007. All of a sudden, yesterday, the program would not let me highlight text. It won't let me right click on the word document itself.

At first I thought my mouse may be acting up or something, but no, the right button does work everywhere else. (Including other areas in word.)

I am on Windows Vista.

Please Help!!! 

Thanks

Kim


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

How about left click?


----------



## Korswedie (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello, it will not let me click on the document with either button.

thanks!

Kim


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Try opening a new word document, type in some text, and see if that works.


----------



## Korswedie (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. What actually happens, is that once I close the document I get an error message that says that "Microsoft Office Word has encountered a problem and needs to restart."

It then closes and restarts itself, but still has the same problem.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## Korswedie (Oct 31, 2008)

I actually just got a pop up for "Microsoft Diagnostics" because the program keeps crashing.

I hope that fixes the problem!


----------



## Korswedie (Oct 31, 2008)

The Diagnostics did not find a problem. What else can I do?


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Is this problem just with this document? If so, perhaps the document is corrupted in some way.


----------



## Korswedie (Oct 31, 2008)

No, it's with all documents


----------



## variance75 (Nov 21, 2008)

I had the same problem and found this solution on another forum. Fixed my problem.

*********************************

Delete the Word Data registry key 
Most of the frequently used options in Word are stored in the Word Data registry key. A common troubleshooting step is to delete the Word Data registry key. The next time that you start Word, Word rebuilds the Word Data registry key by using the default settings.

To view these options in Word 2002 or Word 2003, click Options on the Tools menu.

To view these options in Word 2007, click the Microsoft Office Button, and then click Word Options.

Note When you delete the Word Data registry key, Word resets several options to their default settings. One such option is the "most recently used file" list on the File menu. Additionally, Word resets many settings that you customize in the Options dialog box.

To delete the Word Data registry key, follow these steps: 
1.	Exit all Office programs. 
2.	Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 
3.	Locate the following registry subkey, as appropriate for the version of Word that you are running: 
	Word 2002: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Word\Data 
	Word 2003: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Word\Data 
	Word 2007: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Word\Data 
4.	Click Data, and then click Export on the File menu. 
5.	Name the file Wddata.reg, and then save the file to the desktop. 
6.	Click Delete on the Edit menu, and then click Yes. 
7.	Exit Registry Editor. 
8.	Start Word. 
If Word starts and works correctly, you have resolved the problem. The problem was a damaged Word Data registry key. You may have to change several settings to restore your favorite options in Word.


----------

